# Beat down



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Damn nice pile of fish!


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Now if I could get em like he does


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you. There were three of us today


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

When is the fish fry? Lol


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rite now come on over


----------



## s.w.a.t.t6935 (Aug 7, 2012)

cb55 said:


> View attachment 201433


 What lake ?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol good luck. With fishing as inconsistent as it's been I wouldn't post it on an open forum.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

X2 what Erie said.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Nice job I'm glad somebody got the job done and I don't blame you if you don't tell either. .
Just shows you it can be done!


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

That's got private lake written all over it. Nice catch though. Hope the lake supports the meat hogging.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Funny how quick it takes for someone to ask what lake...as if they are gonna go right out and have the same success...Nice pile...bet you had fun cleaning all those!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Funny how quick it takes for someone to ask what lake...as if they are gonna go right out and have the same success...nice pile...bet you had fun cleaning all those!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Man, just a picture! Was this through the ice, somewhere in Ohio? I'd be spilling my guts if I had an outing like this! Since we have to guess, I'm guessing Mosquito.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Frickster said:


> That's got private lake written all over it. Nice catch though. Hope the lake supports the meat hogging.


Meat hogging your wife been talking about me again. Lol


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Cb55 is such a meat hog. Just sayin'...


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Meathog. Careful that gets Erie smiling


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Erieangler loves the meat...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't go on your "guys" weekend trip to Michigan trip and all the stories I hear about are not fishing stories just stories about who shot the cookie first. And I'm the one who loves meat? Get your stories right boys


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

And don't worry cb. Theyll never find out. Me and al were talking about it today and think we know where it was. Secret hole is safe. Question is is did u need a spear hole?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

.


----------

